# Florida-Fort Myers Beach(ab 27.6.2007)



## Rheinryder (12. Juni 2007)

Hi,
Ich bin vom 27.6.2007 an 2 Wochen in Fort Myers Beach.
Die Angel kommt natürlich wieder mit.
Ist zufällig jemand von euch auch in der Region?(gemeinsam Fischen,tips etc.)
Diesesmal wollte ich auch eine Tagesangeltour auf einem Kutter machen, allerding weiß ich nicht genau welches Gerät ich benutzen soll(bzw. ob das Leihgerät ausreicht).
Habe mir mal diesen Anbieter herausgesucht http://www.getawaymarina.com
hat jemand Erfahrung mit ihm?
Wie sieht es dort mit der Versorgung mit Bait und Tackle aus?(es soll all-inklusive sein)


Wenn jemand Lust hat vieleicht mal gemeinsam an der Fishing Pier in Fort Myers Beach oder auf Sanibel zu angeln , sagt bescheid(gerne auch noch wo anders, kenne mich allerdings nur dort aus).
gruß kilian


----------



## Tiffy (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Florida-Fort Myers Beach(ab 27.6.2007)*

Ja schade.

Da verpassen wir uns glaube ich so gerade. Bin ab dem 12.07. vor Ort. Hab ein Boot und ein Auto. Vielleicht biste ja dann noch da ??

Ich glaub das Boot aus deinem Link habe ich vor 3 Jahren des öfteren gesehen. Die Leute an Board hatten immer viel Spaß. Da wir mit dem eigenen Boot unterwegs waren weiß ich leider nicht wie erfolgreich die waren.


----------



## guifri (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Florida-Fort Myers Beach(ab 27.6.2007)*

hi,

mit dem boot bin ich gefahren.

macht laune damit raus zu fahren.

die bieten auch frühstück und lunch an.

tackle würde ich selber mitnehmen, mittler spinnrute mit max. 80 g wg reicht aus. man fängt zu 95 % irgendwelche snapper-arten, wie porgies, lane snapper, spotfish etc.

die grouper sind meist untermaßig.

auf dem schiff darftst du nur mit einem haken (nachläufermontage) angeln. die einführung morgens auf dem schiff ist sehr unterhaltsam 

viel spaaaß


----------



## Rheinryder (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Florida-Fort Myers Beach(ab 27.6.2007)*

@Tiffy: Oh schade ,bin genau 15 tage dort,also bis zum 12.(vieleicht sieht man sich ja noch am Flughafen  )
Ich werde aber noch ein paar Fische für dich übrig lassen 

@guifri:Wie sieht denn das Leihgerät aus?(evtl. kommt mein Vater(nichtangler) auch mit aufs Boot).
Wie sieht denn die Versorgung mit Ködern aus(welche gibt es an Board?).
Wie sollte die Montage denn in etwa aussehen(bzw. wo wird wie geangelt?)?
gruß kilian


----------



## Locke (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Florida-Fort Myers Beach(ab 27.6.2007)*

Moin Rheinryder,

ich fliege kommenden Montag nach Florida und werde ein wenig herumreisen.
Am 27.06. werde ich von den Keys rauf nach Naples /Ft. Myers fahren.
Angelgeschirr ist nicht dabei.

Du kannst mir Deine Tel-Nr per PN schicken, vielleicht ergibt sich da etwas.

Gruss Locke


----------



## guifri (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Florida-Fort Myers Beach(ab 27.6.2007)*

@rheinryder

an bord gibt´s alte 30lbs-ruten mit alten mutirollen. das macht keinen großen spaß damit zu angeln, weil die fische eher klein sind.

köder sind tintenfisch oder fishcfetzen. mehr braucht man da nicht und das gibt´s an bord.

montage ist ein blei (ca. 80 bis 100 g) und ein vorfach mit haken. ganz einfach....geangelt wird mit ankerndem schiff über´m riff. montage bis zum grund lassen, auf biss warten, anschlagen und SOFORT anfangen zu kurbeln (rute nach anschlag zunächst nicht runternehmen), da du sonst keine chance hast evtl. größere fishce vom grund weg zu bekommen...


----------



## Rheinryder (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Florida-Fort Myers Beach(ab 27.6.2007)*

Danke für die Antwort.
Werden denn Bleie, Haken etc. gestellt? oder ist es ratsam alles mitzunehmen?
Kann man die Köder an bord kaufen? oder ist das inklusive?

Ich nehme mal an, die Riffe befinden sich in nicht allzu großer Tiefe?! ( ist ja alles recht flach dort)

@:Locke: vieleicht hast du ja lust auf ne half-day fishing tour?

gruß kilian


----------



## bennson (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Florida-Fort Myers Beach(ab 27.6.2007)*

Hey ich fliege am 28 nach Ft MYers ( Cape Coral ) . Hast du Inet dort? Weil hätte auch mal Lust mitn Kutter rauszufahren. Dort werde ich mir auch im BassPro ne Med spinnterute zulegen. Bin 4 Wochen dort vllt läuft man sich übern Weg , denn wir sind bestimmt oft in Ft Myers Beach der Mädels wegen 


Angeln werde ich dort mit Schrimp Aktiv und auch mit Spinnern,Blinkern u.s.w


----------



## Rheinryder (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Florida-Fort Myers Beach(ab 27.6.2007)*

Hi,
habe in der Wohnung dort kein Internet.Werde aber alle paar Tage mal in der örtlichen Bibliothek vorbeischauen um meine Mails etc. zu checken und mir ein paar Dvds(natürlich nur bei schlechtem Wetter) auszuleihen.

Wenn du weist ob und wann du nach Fort Meyers Beach kommst, kann man sich ja mal zum angeln treffen (und dabei den mädels mächtig imponieren)....
Habe mir auch schon ne schöne Spinne bei Bass Pro ausgeguckt (besser mehrere  )...
Will dieses Jahr verstärkt mit Spinnködern angeln.
Oder mich den Oberflachenfischen widmen(bzw. nich ständig Catfisch und co. angeln).

gruß Kilian


----------



## bennson (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Florida-Fort Myers Beach(ab 27.6.2007)*

naja kann dir dann ja übers board schreiben 

wie alt bist du denn wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Rheinryder (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Florida-Fort Myers Beach(ab 27.6.2007)*

Älter als du ....19.
Wenn du nach Fort Myers Beach kommst , schick mir am besten vorher eine PN.
Hoffe das ich das dann noch rechtzeitig lese...
gruß Kilian


----------



## bennson (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Florida-Fort Myers Beach(ab 27.6.2007)*

so bin da ^^ ... erstma langsam die license holen und ne spinrute und ab gehts


----------



## bennson (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Florida-Fort Myers Beach(ab 27.6.2007)*

so habe mir jetzt eine ugly stick rute(shakespeare) geholt .. nähere infos kommen später .. für 60 dollar mit rolle =) .. nur noch fangnetz werfen lernen und auf gehts.. für die license habe ich 32 dollar fürs ganze jahr gekauft.. tarpon license kostet nochma 50 bugs extra und snooks 2 dollar ^^ .... das krasseste ist , dass man pro man 10 Delphine am Tag angeln darf und nur einen Hai   .. die armen


----------



## Gunnar (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Florida-Fort Myers Beach(ab 27.6.2007)*



bjay schrieb:


> so habe mir jetzt eine ugly stick rute(shakespeare) geholt .. nähere infos kommen später .. für 60 dollar mit rolle =) .. nur noch fangnetz werfen lernen und auf gehts.. für die license habe ich 32 dollar fürs ganze jahr gekauft.. tarpon license kostet nochma 50 bugs extra und snooks 2 dollar ^^ .... das krasseste ist , dass man pro man 10 Delphine am Tag angeln darf und nur einen Hai  .. die armen


 
Dolphin=Mahi Mahi und nicht Delphin, wobei Du sehr aufpassen musst, dass dir kein Delphin an die Angel geht, insbesondere an den Angelpiers. Ich hatte im April mehrfach das Vergügen.

Gunnar


----------



## bennson (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Florida-Fort Myers Beach(ab 27.6.2007)*

DAS JETZT ABER VERWIRREND....... haben hier im Kanal regelmßig Delphine .. im Prinzip bräuchte ich nur einen riesen Wobbler u nd aufs gehts ... ne werde erstma it köfi angeln ^^

kann mir einer tipps zum Wurfnetz werfen geben?


----------



## Rheinryder (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Florida-Fort Myers Beach(ab 27.6.2007)*

Hi, bin auch endlich angekommen....
war gestern das erstemal bei bass pro shop.....und die ersten 200$ bin ich los.... 
Das mit dem Wurfnetz ist schwer zu erklaeren....am besten du fragst jemanden ob er dir zeigen kann wie man das macht.
Mit ein bischen uebung geht es allerdings sehr einfach.
Die license muss ich mir auch noch holen.....
aber werde heute erstmal von der pier aus angeln....
gruss kilian


----------



## Mr. Sprock (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Florida-Fort Myers Beach(ab 27.6.2007)*

Braucht man dann für Delphine stärkeres Gerät, oder kommt man mit ner 100g. Spinnrute aus?


----------



## Gunnar (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Florida-Fort Myers Beach(ab 27.6.2007)*



bjay schrieb:


> DAS JETZT ABER VERWIRREND....... haben hier im Kanal regelmßig Delphine .. im Prinzip bräuchte ich nur einen riesen Wobbler u nd aufs gehts ... ne werde erstma it köfi angeln ^^
> 
> kann mir einer tipps zum Wurfnetz werfen geben?


 
Ne Delphine beißen nicht auf Riesenwobbler. Die holen sich deinen Fisch, wenn Du einen gefangen hast und ziehen mit deinem Fisch im maul mal locker 300 m im D-Zug Tempo die Schnur von deiner Rolle. Bezüglich des Wurfnetzes ist das schwer zu erklären, am besten schaust Du auf den Piers mal den Einheimischen über die Schulter.

Gunnar


----------



## Gunnar (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Florida-Fort Myers Beach(ab 27.6.2007)*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Braucht man dann für Delphine stärkeres Gerät, oder kommt man mit ner 100g. Spinnrute aus?


;+Diese Frage ist doch wohl nicht Ernst gemeint;+
Sei froh, wenn Du keinen fängst. Es sind Säugetiere und keine Angelfische. Wenn dann doch einer mit deinem gefangenen Fisch spielt oder ihn vom Haken klaut, ist es dem Delphin egal, welche Angel er zerlegt. Meistens reißt die Schnur. Gerade an den Angelpiers in Florida haben sich einige Delphine auf diese Art der Futterbeschaffung spezialisiert. Wenns zu schlimm wurde, habe ich das Angeln eingestellt.

Gunnar


----------



## bennson (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Florida-Fort Myers Beach(ab 27.6.2007)*

Oha ... ich raff es bis heute nicht wie die das bitte bei den langen  piers schaffen große fische zu landen.. haben die ein 15 meter kescher oder gaff .. war noch nicht dabei ...... leider ..


ach und ich war heute im Basspro ... mein lieber man war das geilo da .. sowas wird es in DE nieeeee geben ^^


----------



## Mr. Sprock (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Florida-Fort Myers Beach(ab 27.6.2007)*

Sorry, war natürlich ein Spaß.


----------



## bennson (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Florida-Fort Myers Beach(ab 27.6.2007)*

So war heute am kanal angeln .. Nachmittags war tote Hose .. habe Kopfschermzen von der Sonne bekommen .. auf halben Schrimp gabs kein einzigen Biss.

Ein bekannter hat uns morgens mittgeteilt das er einen ca. 80 cm (oder größre) Redfish geangelt hat. Er fing ihn auf halben Schrimp .. einen meter weit wech vom Ufer.. dort wo die Brutfische dicht unter den docks aufhalten .. naja bei mir hats nicht geklappt .. nach dem Abendessn wollte ich es nochmal wissen .. an kanal gegangen und Fische im Mittelwasser beobachtet wie sie Nahrung von der Oberfläche aufnehmen .. SChrimp dran .. reingeworfen .. schwimmer wech ... angeschlagen ... und Bremse .. SSsszzSzSsSSsssSSsSSZzzZzz.. mein lieber man das kenne ich garnicht aus Deutschland .. und auch mit den Catfischen vom letzten Jahr hat das nichts zutun . nach einem 3-4 min Drill konnte ich einen ca 60 cm langen Wels landen .. es war aber eine andere Art als sonst .. er sah richtig schön aus mit weißen Flossen und riesigen Stacheln .. naja danach noch einen 53er gefangen .. super drill .. viell besser als letztes Jahr ... naja danach habe ich das Fischen aufgehört da die Mücken angefangen haben zu Arbeiten =) .. naja morgen gehts auf den Golf und ich werde mich wohl auf lange anstrengende Drills vorbereiten .. die Schnur packt 20lb  ( 9-10 kg ) und die Rute kann man durchbiegen und sie bricht nicht... eine 5000er Rolle habe ich mit 190 Yard SChnur drauf .. hoffentlich reicht dies ^^ bilder habe ich von dem schönen Tier nicht ( das ich sowas von einen WEls jeh sagen würde tzzz) hatte leider mein handy nicht dabei .. naja wenn sich was neues tut werde ich es berichten ... so long


bye


----------



## bennson (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Florida-Fort Myers Beach(ab 27.6.2007)*

sooo .... man war heute an aufregender tag ... wir waren am barsche fangen .. als koederfische .. hat aber nicht ganz geklappt da die haken zu gros waren (sry schreibe mit us tastatur +(  ) .. egal hatten 3 stueck erwischt ... langsam verging uns die lust ... dann habe ich mein angel mit 2 shrimps vors dock geschmissen .. aufeinmal gucke ich ... ahhh ein hai >: Hey felix , guck mal ein hai .. er war ca 60 cm gros ... danach staunte ich nicht schlecht .. er kreiste meinen schrimp 3mal ein undzack war die pose wech... ich omfg .. erstmalangeschlagen .. und er saz nich richtig .. danach ist der hai wieder hinterher ..nach demdritten mal hat der haken gesessen.. ein leichter drill brachte den fisch an die mauer .. erstmal alle verwanden gehohlt damit sie den schoenen fisch bestaunen koennen .. heatten wir ihn  lieber sofort gekeschert .. denn die mono schnur hat es nicht mehr mitgemacht und ist abgebissen worden ... danach haben wir die barsche zerteilt und an drillinge mit stahlvorfeachern gemacht ... man musste nur reinschmeissen und schon war ein haio dran ... das problemwar das das anschlagen nicht richtig durchkam .. ich denkeweil die haie so ein starkes gebiss haben .... naja nun war vor uns ein schwarm haie von bis min 120cm .. die angeln von dem 10 jeahrigen felix war mit geflochtener schnur bestueckt und die knoten gingen nach den ersten hai schleageniekt floeten  .. naja ich habe dann alle koefis verloren und hatte keine koeder mehr... hoffentlich besucht und der schwarm oefters am haus damit ich noch viel spass habe .. ich muss nur auf die finger aufpassen .. den die kleinen von 50 cm +  brechen einen leicht die finger mit ihren gebissen..


----------

